# How does YOUR cervix feel when pregnant?



## CrunchyDoula (Jul 5, 2007)

Hey Ladies! I've been checking my cervix's every once and awhile, just to check on it I suppose. I am 17 weeks pregnant and it is very soft, almost feels dilated a finger tip. I guess I just always thought it would be tight and VERY closed. My cervix feels nothing like it did when we were TTC, where there were definite changes between it being high, hard and closed and then when it was low, soft and open. But now it just feels really open, really soft and really low. Do you think this is normal (And I know there are many variations of normal). We are just going to hire our midwife so I have yet to ask her yet, and I will, just wanted to see what you guys thought about that


----------



## Mama_Leah (Aug 1, 2007)

Sorting through the random bits of knowledge that are in my unorganized brain...I think it is normal for your cervix to have a "dimple" when you are pregnant.


----------



## CrunchyDoula (Jul 5, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mama_Leah* 
Sorting through the random bits of knowledge that are in my unorganized brain...I think it is normal for your cervix to have a "dimple" when you are pregnant.

Oh yeah I remember that. It is normal I know for sure if you have had previous pregnancies, but mine feels much more open then that! I don't know maybe I'm crazy


----------



## kltroy (Sep 30, 2006)

Hmm... I am 36 weeks preg and haven't checked recently, but as of about 3 weeks ago mine was so high that I didn't have a prayer of reaching it. I think how it feels should depend on how far along you are, though...


----------

